

Kink, Twist and Knot Free Cables - akg
http://lifehacker.com/5905072/use-these-alternating-coil-methods-for-kink-twist-and-knot+free-cables

======
mturmon
A lot of tradesmen use this method:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FVxNZlNgDU&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FVxNZlNgDU&feature=related)

for thicker cables that will be stored or tossed around between uses. An
industry sound guy taught that me that one, and it has been effective.

